# I can no longer see the market place



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

I logged in tonight to browse through the marketplace and i can get into it, it say that im not authorised, i have viewed it many times before, What has changed?

Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=214609


----------



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah thats annoying as im not a big poster, i just like reading the threads and browsing the market place, im not one for getting too involved, as 1, im not particularly funny and 2, i havent really got anything good to say. how do i go about getting off the newly registered users list. i dont want to have to spam a loadof threads to get my post count up, thats not good for anyone.

BTW thanks for the quick reply, its better than alot of other sites ive been on.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

just jump in - welcoming new users is a good way to get your count up


----------



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

ok fair play. how many posts do i need exactly?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Behr said:


> ok fair play. how many posts do i need exactly?


sorry but it's been decided not to let on the post number but just keep up what your doing and before long you'll be good to go


----------



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

ok no worries, thanks for your help


----------



## red devil (Sep 23, 2010)

I joined up in September 2010 and I can't see the for sale section - I have to admit my post count is very low but I haven't a TT (yet) so just browse and look in the for sale to day dream, some of the parts you guys sell will also fit my car plus you have the other odd bits and bobs which I may also be interested in...

How you'll ever sell a car on here is beyond me - if your looking to buy one the first place you'd look in my opinion is the f/s on a forum like this - if you sign up and then find nothing for sale you'll look elsewhere.

Seems a shame but pointless logging in anymore...


----------

